# Is it ok for tortise to eat cress ?



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi I have grown my own cress is it fine for tortise to eat cress


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you mean water cress, like what they sell at the grocery store? If yes, it is fine as a part of a varied diet. Not toxic or harmful in any way, but also not as good as weeds and leaves that are higher in fiber and have a better calcium to phosphorous ratio.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Mine refuse to eat it.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes mean water cress but thats not all i am goi g to feed the tortise i have grow quite a few diffrent thinhs and have checked them on that table thing so i know they fine for tortise to eat also got diffrent types of grass growning as well so the tortise will have a nice veried diet


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 12, 2015)

Mine hate it too...I've tried many times and they always avoid it.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Ohh well it will not hurt giving it a try and then I will find out if the tortise likes it or not


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 12, 2015)

our hermanns wil eat it no problem


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 12, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTortoise Forum1439399277.871067.jpg


caught in the act lol


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Or good so not all tortises don't like it so hopefully mine will like it as well


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Mammyjuls said:


> Or good so not all tortises don't like it so hopefully mine will like it as well


Different species prefer different things. But to make things even more difficult, tortoises of the same species will disagree on what is good to eat.
I have a list at home of what is edible for my Redfoot clan and they actually wont touch about 40% of the listed plants.
You simply HAVE to try and see what what work for you.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes that's what I will do feed diffrent things and find out what it likes


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Going to name it olaf of frozen as my little boy loves frozen and because the tortise will be to young to be able to tell the sex of it


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

Mammyjuls said:


> Going to name it olaf of frozen as my little boy loves frozen and because the tortise will be to young to be able to tell the sex of it


I have a female named Julio. Once it's named it's too late.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

I am finding it hard to think of unisex names for my tortise has anyone got any ideas


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

It's O.K.
Tortoises don't get embarrassed.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi dos anyone have a list of what kind os cactus tortise can eat and were in uk i can get them please


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 12, 2015)

@Anyfoot just got some from Spain to the U.K.
Maybe he knows of a local place, too?
He's in Sheffield.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok thank you i will ask him


----------



## Ariza (Aug 15, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> tortoises of the same species will disagree on what is good to eat.


LOL Just like people. I love brussell sprouts and most people hate them. I also used to love liver back in my meat-eating days. And Ariza is supposed to like grass but she'll walk right by a grass patch and not eat. We're all unique individuals.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes well flash keeps having little nibbles at it but he dos not seam overly impressed with it lol


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 15, 2015)

Mammyjuls said:


> Yes that's what I will do feed diffrent things and find out what it likes


Is there a list of foods on the caresheet? That should be a good starting point for your Greek Juls, then add different things as you go.


----------



## Mammyjuls (Aug 15, 2015)

Yes I have read it and got some of then things and also grow a lot of diffrent things must of them will be ready next week but in the mean time been buying some things and going out getting weeks and things when I am walking the dog I am feeding him more than water cress I have been feeding him a few things


----------

